# Age to buy a Tegu?



## hppel (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey guys, currently, I'm looking to buy a Tegu, and there are several breeders near me offering them as Sub-Adults. And I was wondering, what is the best age to purchase a Tegu? When they are still hatchlings, yearlings, adults? Personal experiences/opinions welcome!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 1, 2012)

_I know I posted a response to this question some where on this site but can't find it, so c&p'd from the other site.

It doesn't really matter, start with what you want and or are comfortable with. 
It's similar to getting a cat or dog. Do you want something older that's more than likely already trained or in this case worked with. Pretty much set in it's ways personality wise and depending on where it comes from you can ask questions to find out it's likes or dislikes. Or do you want to start fresh with something younger that you have to work with and put in the time and effort to raise and watch it grow.

I picked up a four year old last summer that didn't skip a beat. As long as you don't reinforce bad behaviors like cage aggression, they'll go away in time. When adopting older animals you pretty much know what you're going to get (ask questions) so there are few surprises. They can bond with you the same as a younger animal, in most cases in less time since they are older, have been exposed to more (hopefully) and are less skitish._


----------

